# Putting a face to the name



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Or, maybe I should say... names! 

I have made so many wonderful friends here on the forum over the years, I thought it might be nice to put a face to the names. What does everyone think, would be fun to "meet" everyone! 

I'll admit I really don't have any current photos of myself, and I can't take a "selfie" to save my life. So (don't laugh, OK, go ahead, laugh, lol), I tried a picture in the mirror...had seen someone else do this, so I thought, well, what the heck. After I took the picture I then remembered I had pieces of tape stuck all over the mirror...oops... so, well, here is yours truly, including a few pieces of scotch tape.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous <3 And a great idea for a thread!
I'll have to dig out a nice picture of myself! <3


----------



## Selaya (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh really, who cares about the state of the mirror, it's the person it's all about!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww you look pretty! 

I take more pictures of my horse than myself but, here's a recent selfie


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

This would be the best I have that doesn't include me in a santa hat :lol:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Me and Oliver:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*how I like to see myself*

one of me cleaned up and sassy with my fav hat on:









and one with my other 'hat' on:


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a neat idea!! I dont take many pictures of myself but here I am at work one day!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cute!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me goofing off with Riley and Sierra and then again with Blue. (I didn't even realize it - but I must have a "favorite" flannel shirt!)


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

What a cool idea for a thread! 

Here's me with Moro after our first show: 










And one of my face (in Rome on holiday):


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just as I knew it would be before I scrolled because you can just tell. Beautiful. All of you.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great idea for a thread!

It's rare I take pictures of myself that don't involve horses (and I am too old for selfies to look anything but awkward at best), so had to do some digging:

on vacation last spring after snorkeling:











riding club christmas party, where we all won those hats as door prizes (I am in the middle):


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know why I'm doing this, I don't usually like people seeing me. But I think this is a fun idea for a thread. I always have pictures of people in my head and it's fun to see if they match your image of them.

I don't really take selfies either, I looked through my phone and had about three pictures on it with my face out of about 350 pics.









@Remali Your picture is lovely, even with the tape  and that's a very cute sweater you have on.
@Reiningcatsanddogs I can't see you and Oliver


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmm. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't see/ forsee too many guys posting.. I'm not as photogenic as most of you..LOL


----------



## bringmetoast (Sep 18, 2013)

Jango and I


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I am an avid scuba diver and here I am drinking an adult beverage in Papua New Guinea several years ago



I have recently gotten into archery. I am also starting with mounted archery. A student is letting me train her horse for it. I will be going to a mounted archery clinic Jan 21-22. Hopefully, I will get some photos from it.

Here I am shooting at a couple of competitions this year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I don't know why I'm doing this, I don't usually like people seeing me. But I think this is a fun idea for a thread. I always have pictures of people in my head and it's fun to see if they match your image of them.
> 
> I don't really take selfies either, I looked through my phone and had about three pictures on it with my face out of about 350 pics.
> 
> ...


I cant understand why you wouldn't want folks to see you- you are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't normally put photos of myself on here, but I think this is a fun idea. One is of Tiger & I this past fall. The other...well, I just don't know. 

Everyone's photos are marvelous!!! Oddly enough, I work in an industry where most communication is done over the phone or email, and I find it is really fun to meet people 'for real's' and put faces to names.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

So fun to see everyone!! 

Thanks KLJcowgirl! Next time I will have to take those pieces of tape off the mirror, but boy are they ever stuck on there good, ha.

Awww, I think we need to see the guys too! :wave: We don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's one~


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Zexious. Now I see why you have that avatar! Super appropriate 

And, @KLJcowgirl. Love your crazy hair style. ,!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's the Goodewyfe and I last summer. 

image by Paul Mckee, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Here I am


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Seems like the only pictures I have of myself are with my Chromey... 


Here is me with my 2016 filly Missouri Chrome!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This is the most recent I could find and it's several years old.









I normally hide when I see a camera come out.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I really only have selfies with my horses, or with my boyfriend. 
First two I'm "all dressed up", and third is what I actually look like 99.9% of the time since I work in a barn and rarely need to look decent:lol:


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are 3 pics of me. All old of course... LOL. First one- me and my b/f, second, just me, third, me , b/f and a comedian. ( First time attaching pics, lets hope this works)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I am known for doing silly things. Me in a satin formal with a stole is very silly.









This is more often what I look like. My horse and I were a tired 9 hours into a gather that day. 









Huh. I tried to delete this last one. But if it shows up... this is what I look like when I find out the neighbor is missing cattle and they are likely on my place and have to go find them from my side and it's flippin' cold and windy out!


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

One of me dolled up after getting my hair cut/styled and one of me and Ezhno from yesterday after a really intense/sweaty lesson.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you look like a model


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> you look like a model


Only after getting my hair done and putting on makeup, 99% of the time I'm covered in mud and horse hair LOL


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

All of y'all are gorgeous! 
Here I am and no, I usually don't snuggle with a pig, this is just my bottle baby.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Really nice thread and pictures!! 
I've been searching on my phone and the only ones I have are with horses. I think I ruin pictures, so not many with me included. Anyway this is me


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

RennyPatch said:


> I don't see/ forsee too many guys posting.. I'm not as photogenic as most of you..LOL


Awe, come on!!!! not fair.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Awe, come on!!!! not fair.


WE DEMAND PHOTOS FROM THE GUYS TOO! :lol:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really do hate pictures of me as they are much to realistic. But, a really great idea for a thread.

The first one is of me and my girl Bella who I lost recently
The second one is me with two of my nieces goofing off. Now, they, are beautiful.
The third is me out on a camping trip in the mountains of Georgia


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone is so beautiful!
Much love!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Everyone is so beautiful!
> Much love!


I agree


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll play.

The many faces of evilamc

The rare occasion I get all fancied up









Me with my goofball ponies









And my business face  I competed in a Halloween Costume Contest with my dogs to promote my grooming business. I won 2nd place and donated the winnings to the local shelter.









And for fun better pics of my dogs


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> All of y'all are gorgeous!
> Here I am and no, I usually don't snuggle with a pig, this is just my bottle baby.


Love the pic of you and the piggy. You are as cute as a button.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't think I have a single picture that doesn't involve horses!

Here I am on Dillon with a couple of students at the Hunter Pace and then just my boys.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know how to post pictures, I just tried and message was insert your url I don't even know what that is. I'm just not too computer literate.
I have really enjoyed seeing the pictures of everyone tho', nice to put a face to all the messages I read on here. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Everyone is posting dress up pictures, so I'll toss a few up :lol: a picture of me with my little family, and a picture of me and my husband at an awards banquet last year. I would grab some from Christmas this year, but our pictures were blurry :sad:

There really are a lot of beautiful ladies on here! The men REALLY should join in!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

:smile*Tazzie* cutest couple EVER.

You all are beautiful!!!  Seriously, I'll say it again...MEN, PLEASE PARTICIPATE.
I know you want to gawk at us ladies, but come on! LOL

Well, here's some better pictures of me, all dolled up at work,

& on my cruise 2 years ago...ahhhhhh I miss it. Miss my black hair too, but brunette is so much easier to manage. :lol:


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

No one told me we were having a picture party!!! Me and my Tessa D.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@*Chasin Ponies * which one is YOU?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone is beautiful! I love seeing all of the photos.

OK, c'mon guys.... you're next. :grin:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> @*Chasin Ponies *which one is YOU?


:grin: The old lady in the center on my big gray!! Standardbreds to the left and right with the kids!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

aubie said:


> I cant understand why you wouldn't want folks to see you- you are stunningly beautiful.


I just wanted to say that I appreciate that so much, thank you! And to answer you, just a combination of old insecurities and the fact that I am just a very shy, private person anyways. I've been working on coming out of my shell as an "adult" (I do not feel like one haha)

I just love this thread, you all are awesome! And yes, where are all the gentlemen?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Here are a couple of me. One with my Appy gelding Steve - he passed away in March of last year at the age of 12 from an aneurysm. And one from Oct of last year on my new TWH Mare - Tillie Mae


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, let me try this again....


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I looked on the internet for a good looking guy to post on here. My internet is too slow so I have to use one of me. This was taken on the way up Parker Peak, the highest named peak in the Selkirk range. The second is the peak and one tired horse, nobody else made it all the way.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a person can only dream of such landscapes . . .human and geological.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have almost no photos of me, but here is one from a backpacking trip in the Canadian Rockies a few years ago:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Move over sexy bikini chicks, here comes the Canadian girl in all her down-filled, (faux) fur-lined hooded glory...

And one where you can actually see my face because it's just below freezing as opposed to the kind of weather that makes snowmen want to move south.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> a person can only dream of such landscapes . . .human and geological.


A person who lives in Seattle doesn't have to just dream, they can drive east a ways and ta da!


----------



## Colby Jack Seige (Feb 1, 2016)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I don't know why I'm doing this, I don't usually like people seeing me. But I think this is a fun idea for a thread. I always have pictures of people in my head and it's fun to see if they match your image of them.
> 
> I don't really take selfies either, I looked through my phone and had about three pictures on it with my face out of about 350 pics.





StephaniHren said:


> One of me dolled up after getting my hair cut/styled and one of me and Ezhno from yesterday after a really intense/sweaty lesson.


More riders with shaved heads!! Here goes...


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Hmm I really don't like pictures of myself, but here's one of my senior pictures from a few falls ago, and a rare selfie I found!

Y'all are so gorgeous :loveshower:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, what a good looking bunch you all are! 

I only have one of me. 










This was my last horse, Rufus. It was the first time he allowed me to sit with him whilst he was lying down. 

I don't know if anyone else does it but I put a face to many names and so, some of you are NOT who you say you are, 

Reining should be dark haired. Avna, should be in her early twenties (sorry if you are!) just an example


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> Well, what a good looking bunch you all are!
> 
> I only have one of me.
> 
> ...



I do this all of the time. With my job, we have a central crew calling center in Wilmington DE. I have spoken to these people on the phone for years and every once in a while, I will have an opportunity to see them in person but not often. Not one of them has looked like how I imagined them to.

I also put faces to the characters in books (novels mostly). I did hit it spot on when my mind created the face to the character Annie Wilkes in the movie Misery. Kathy Bates was the perfect choice for that character and exactly how I imagined. I must have not been the only one to imagine her in the same way.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve and George:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^ best buddies


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Steve and George:


Great pic! George looks so happy! Steve too


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I want George!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Steve and George... what a great photo!! Love it!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I have a face.

Hanging out with a couple of TB yearlings.









Rainy day and messy . . . everything with the little big boy.









Pulling identical faces several seconds later.









Halloween 2015, fitting a warm-up in before watching the Breeder's Cup Classic. The discovery that getting onto a horse while wearing a dress is stressful. Yes, there is a feather boa around Rem's neck.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, I'll bite :lol:

I'll start with the dolled up ones, so you have less of a shock, and then go for the natural habitat :lol: The first two are nights out, one with a friend/coworker and the other my fiancee.

The ridden photo is when I was away at university, and the other is at a show quite a few years ago (I think I was looking into the sun :lol: )

I just want to say, all of you are gorgeous, and well done for being brave enough to post - I know it isn't easy for some, myself included.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Well, what a good looking bunch you all are!
> 
> I only have one of me.
> 
> ...



HA! Foxhunter! That pic was from New Years 2015 before my little hair dye snafu! It IS washing out/dying out slowly....at this point I'm a dark blonde/light brown....

Ever do your hair and come out with an unwelcomed surprise? 










Eventually you can start to get back to normal.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> Avna, should be in her early twenties (sorry if you are!) just an example


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This thread wins by a wide margin post of the year ( I know it's early 2017, but you know what I mean) props to OP for idea.

I didn't " like" posts out of fear of missing one because they all are so great.

Sorry about my lack of picture posting skills. Just gonna have to imagine a tall, dark and handsome Aubie.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I took a pic of me.. because so many people asked.. but I was at work.. I haven't shaved in months, and my hair is long.. I work outside and its cold..LOL, now to find the cable to hook it to my computer, upload it to a photo site and figure out how to post it here.. man a lot of work for a picture :wink: :rofl:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I know. It's frustrating when I try to copy a picture from Internet of a horse or whatever and go to paste and it's a bunch of scrambled words. During Derby week I tried to copy entries. With silks, in, color the works. Came out as lines. I can link YouTube though so there's that.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

To attach a pic from your own computer : If when you are ready to post you click "go advanced" you will see a little paperclip at the top menu. Click on that. A new box will come up that gives you an option to "browse" click that and it will take you to your computer pics. Select one and hit open. Then hit "Upload" on the HF box that you selected "browse from. Give it a minute to upload then close it. 

Go back to your post and click again on the paperclip. The picture you uploaded should be there, select it to attach it and voila!

For pics from the net, copy the pic and then come to post. Click on the little postcard icon at the top menu and a new box will come up. Paste your copy there (the jumbled words) and it will appear as a picture in your post.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a couple



















And horse people might appreciate this one, my one and only experience at the Kentucky Derby. This was the 2011 Derby when Animal Kingdom won. Trip of a lifetime, but that's a different thread :wink:


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I don't post pictures of myself online (at least where you can see my face) for safety reasons. But...everyone else has done it so I'll join in just this once:wink: This is a fantastic thread and a great idea. I love seeing who it is that I'm responding to or commenting on my threads.

All the pictures I'm posting are with Tessa because that's where I spend most of my time haha. Also these were taken before I got my braces off...so glad to be rid of those things :mrgreen:

First, here is the photoshoot I did for Dressember with my girl (additional Dressember pics on this thread if you want to see more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/dressember-photoshoot-tessa-740298/ ) Enjoy these photos on one of the rare occasions where I'm all dolled up...

















And to repeat what other posters have titled it, here I am in my natural habitat:wink: Dirty riding pants (credit to Tessa for rubbing dirt and slobber on them), hair pulled back in a bun, no makeup...This was taken during the summer when I rode in tank tops because it was above 100 F each day, but now I'm riding in about 500 layers lol since it's been in single digit numbers and below zero. Warmed up to 30 F a few days ago...it felt like such a warm day! :mrgreen: And Tess, of course, was being a little goofball


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

LoriF said:


> I do this all of the time. With my job, we have a central crew calling center in Wilmington DE. I have spoken to these people on the phone for years and every once in a while, I will have an opportunity to see them in person but not often. Not one of them has looked like how I imagined them to.
> 
> I also put faces to the characters in books (novels mostly). I did hit it spot on when my mind created the face to the character Annie Wilkes in the movie Misery. Kathy Bates was the perfect choice for that character and exactly how I imagined. I must have not been the only one to imagine her in the same way.


I was so disappointed some years ago, I had been talking to a business partner of my late boss, on the phone. He had a very sexy voice and I imagined him to be tall, well built and smart. When I met him he was short, fat and very unfit! 

Before the James Herriot books were made into the TV series, they made a film of the first book. It was awful. The actor playing Herriot wasn't right and non of the characters fitted my picture. When the TV series started I wasn't going to watch it I had been so disappointed with the film but it was just how I had imagined them all to be.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's me  



















And a recent one of me and my 6mo old nephew, Zachary.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Fun thread! We've got a pretty nice looking group around here 

Some of mine... I am a bit of a selfie addict! Never really post them anywhere though, haha!

So here are some non-horsey ones...
















Then me doing what I do... 









And finally, the way I look on most weekends and after class/work! (replace winter coat and beanie with tank top and topknot in summer)


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Its neat to put faces to names! Everyone looks lovely! Lovely idea for a topic!

I generally don't take a lot of selfies, when I do it's usually of me and my cats or Miss Francesca :lol: because honestly most of the time I don't wear makeup. I don't like the feeling of makeup on my face for long hours. I am actually a natural blonde. I do use toner but I have very light hair. One of my friends looked me straight in the face and asked if I had eye brows or if they're just so blonde they look invisible, so I got up close to her and said look they're even bushy and unkept atm and she burst out laughing. When I was in the Marines a guy looked at me oddly and I looked back and he squinted at me and said OMG you DO have eyebrows :lol: green eyes and white blonde hair. Another friend when I had a broken hand saw I gained weight and was like OMG what happened to your butt? I said well I've gained weight and she was like well you better loose it because that butt doesn't suit you :lol: I laughed super hard.

I've tried dying it brown once which looked TERRIBLE. I did it because I thought it would make me look my age and Id be taken more seriously. I couldn't handle it. Every time I looked in the mirror, it wasn't me. So I've settled on dying my ends fun colors! I am quite a bit older than I look, my father and mother in their 30s looked like they were maybe 24-25. 

One of my favorite because it's funny. My cat (Lyla) has a good sense of humor



My cat hat for no reason, other than I thought I'd create a twist for the cat in the hat in that the cat is the hat. I don't have a normal sense of humor. 


Francescsa and I. She's 3, this was after her first clinic where she was a super star!

With my sister


More typical, hair down, unbrushed, no make up and a nerd shirt. Im a treky, nerdy thing.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Here's a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I am one of them. Glad you got to go.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

heres some of me!



























This one is from about 4 years ago with my precious love of a boa, Persephone. Who is actually a full two feet longer today than she was in this picture 










Everybody looks so great!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^You're the cutest thing! And I love Persephone <3 What a fabulous name.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG you all are so gorgeous, every one of you...!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zexious said:


> ^You're the cutest thing! And I love Persephone <3 What a fabulous name.


Awh shucks thanks! And she's truly a doll!


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no idea why some came out and others didn't......but this was last summer at a Reined CH show. https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e18a78e3d4f02bdb9e2cf78c36bda404&oe=59177FD4


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Love the hat!
Wish the other photos came out! </3


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Colby Jack Seige said:


> More riders with shaved heads!! Here goes...


Woooo Hoooo!

PS: Your shaved side looks awesome a bit longer! Mine sticks straight out if I let it go haha so I keep it cut close


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Its always nice to see who you are talking to when reading their advice or ideas on things! I hate that there's a rope halter on under my bridle but I was headed pretty far into the back country this day fencing and this horse used to set back alot. Now I just stick it in the saddle bag. This forum has def been helpful lately, thereis always something new to learn!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful horse. So many great shots of horses along with the humans in this thread


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you! He was a great grulla horse that I had in my string rotation at the ranch. He came along way, spooking hard at just a saddle being thrown over him in the beginning. He was a big boy and really stepped out with a great long trot.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When I saw the picture I thought what a lovely horse, got a really good back end, the front is also good - just my stamp!

Rider isn't bad either!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone looks great!  I agree, rider isn't bad either!  LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> Before the James Herriot books were made into the TV series, they made a film of the first book. It was awful. The actor playing Herriot wasn't right and non of the characters fitted my picture. When the TV series started I wasn't going to watch it I had been so disappointed with the film but it was just how I had imagined them all to be.


 Really? You didn't feel Robert Hardy was just a smidge to old for Siegfried? Otherwise I thought it was pretty good casting, especially Peter Davison for Tristan ( he was also my favorite Doctor, in the Dr. Who series.)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> When I saw the picture I thought what a lovely horse, got a really good back end, the front is also good - just my stamp!
> 
> Rider isn't bad either!


After how great the horse looked, I was thinking wow what a shot. Could be a scene for Longmire.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> Really? You didn't feel Robert Hardy was just a smidge to old for Siegfried? Otherwise I thought it was pretty good casting, especially Peter Davison for Tristan ( he was also my favorite Doctor, in the Dr. Who series.)


I always thought of Siegfried as being quite a bit older than Tristram. 

I don't know how many times I have read the series, never tire of them


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

me and my wife








me and my kids








me and stepkid horsing around








Probably should have posted one of me and my horse, LOL.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^You have the cutest family! <3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree, @6gun Kid you really do have the cutest family! Sooo cute!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thought I would put some "normal" me pictures on here... (Me and Pistol, Me and the Family, and then of course me and the homerun t-shirt that I earned at Cooperstown. (And yes, I earned it! By taking that kid to a gazillion batting lessons and clinics! I also got a grand slam one!)


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One thing I have found to be so true is that as you age Policemen seem to get a lot younger as do doctors. With this thread what I see is that most of you with families seem waaaaaaay to young to be parents!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really cute pictures, farmpony!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

here I'm going to break your "pretty" filter..LOL


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not one who usually puts photos on a public forum but my wife has this on her facebook page so I guess it's already out there in cyberspace. This was one of our Christmas photos and a rare occasion when my wife got on her Walker mare. My son is on his Appaloosa mare he inherited when his sister upgraded to her Quarter Horse gelding barrel prospect. Last in the line is me on my Rocky gelding.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

RMH said:


> I'm not one who usually puts photos on a public forum but my wife has this on her facebook page so I guess it's already out there in cyberspace. This was one of our Christmas photos and a rare occasion when my wife got on her Walker mare. My son is on his Appaloosa mare he inherited when his sister upgraded to her Quarter Horse gelding barrel prospect. Last in the line is me on my Rocky gelding.


That's awesome that you have a family picture of all of you on a horse!  That is too great for words. Also, I love your Rocky! I wanted one for so long but didn't end up buying one. We have a cute little Rocky that boards at my stable, though!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I knew it.. mwah ha ha ha.. all the your pretty posts stopped when the troll posted;-) ... :falloff:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Oh, goodness!

You all look great! <3


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

So this is a fun thread. 







This is my old guy Oreo and I.







This is my main trail horse now Fiddler.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@Oreos Girl awww! So cute! 
Fiddler reminds me of Redz! I'm a sucker for chestnuts. :lol:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@Oreos Girl you ride some tall horses!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

No, I am just short. Fiddler is 14.3 and Oreo is 15 to 15.1.


----------



## carp614 (May 24, 2016)

Well, I don't normally do this sort of thing...but here's a pick of me a few years back. 










I'm happily married...sorry ladies.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

& because yesterday I didn't feel like wearing my contacts...lol.:wink:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

*Carp* you look straight out of a spaghetti western! 

Good picture,


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Carp, in that pic you remind me of Tristan out of Legends of the Fall (Brad Pitt's character).


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^ I was thinking Carp's picture looked quite Brad Pitt-ish as well... haha hmmmmm is that really you???


Edit: Unless you ARE Brad Pitt????!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ /swoon! ;D

Gorgeous, Poptart!!


----------



## carp614 (May 24, 2016)

KLJcowgirl said:


> ^^^ I was thinking Carp's picture looked quite Brad Pitt-ish as well... haha hmmmmm is that really you???
> 
> 
> Edit: Unless you ARE Brad Pitt????!!!


Sadly, No I am not Brad Pitt...but that picture is him. I'm surprised more people didn't pick up on that. :grin:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Who's Brad Pitt???? 




_Just kidding!_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

carp614 said:


> Well, I don't normally do this sort of thing...but here's a pick of me a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years back? What about now cowboy?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cheater! you didn't see ME posting as Scarlet Johanson.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

This is me with my first horse Djinn. I trained him all by myself, and it showed, but he was truly my heart horse and I loved him dearly. In my mind, I still look like this...

ATTACH]861705[/ATTACH] Oh, that one came out at the bottom...?

Building a new boat after our old one sank:









At work as a nearsighted boat captain:









And last April, test-riding my new horse, Nemo:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

carp614 said:


> Well, I don't normally do this sort of thing...but here's a pick of me a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the movie legends of the fall, too!

Nice try.......:runninghorse2:


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Here are a few of me most have my husband or animals in them as I do not sit still for photos lol!


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Me, my sisters, nieces and daughters in law! I'm on the black QH, King. Wearing a red jacket.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Remali said:


> Or, maybe I should say... names!
> 
> I have made so many wonderful friends here on the forum over the years, I thought it might be nice to put a face to the names. What does everyone think, would be fun to "meet" everyone!
> 
> I'll admit I really don't have any current photos of myself, and I can't take a "selfie" to save my life. So (don't laugh, OK, go ahead, laugh, lol), I tried a picture in the mirror...had seen someone else do this, so I thought, well, what the heck. After I took the picture I then remembered I had pieces of tape stuck all over the mirror...oops... so, well, here is yours truly, including a few pieces of scotch tape.


I'm in no way a fan of the selfie (I still believe it's a fad), but your photo and the composition in it looks better than all the everyday generic ones I see everyday.

I am going through the thread and lots of great pictures and of cute horses.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

That was me a few years... NAH, I'm just kinding, but I'm not permitted to post a picture of myself, unfortunately. Not that I would anyways, I'm too shy. xD 
I'm mostly just here to see others. c:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

EmberScarlet said:


> That was me a few years... NAH, I'm just kinding, but I'm not permitted to post a picture of myself, unfortunately. Not that I would anyways, I'm too shy. xD
> I'm mostly just here to see others. c:


I'm the same way (not so much shy), but I love to take pictures, just not of me. Anything but me really. Taking pictures of me just bores me and doesn't do anything for me. There are far more interesting things in life :grin:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ok well I lost 25 pounds a beard and 2 tons of hair.. someone took this pic of me the other day.. so maybe I look a bit better..LOL


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> one of me cleaned up and sassy with my fav hat on:
> 
> View attachment 856682
> 
> ...


Popular helmets, (I have the same one) and many others do as well at our barn. :grin:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

RennyPatch said:


> ok well I lost 25 pounds a beard and 2 tons of hair.. someone took this pic of me the other day.. so maybe I look a bit better..LOL


Congrats on the 25lbs lost! Nice paint too, looks just like one of the other paints at our barn.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Here I am 7 miles in on a 10 mile hike with a 60 pound pack. I'm feeling it a tad. ?



Here I am a tad happier.?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hoofpic said:


> I'm in no way a fan of the selfie (I still believe it's a fad), but your photo and the composition in it looks better than all the everyday generic ones I see everyday.
> 
> I am going through the thread and lots of great pictures and of cute horses.




Ha, I hear ya, I am no fan of selfies, either. I debated for quite awhile if I should try doing that selfie in the mirror picture... but only did it because all of my photos were at least 8 years old, or older. Ha.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't really like having my picture taken but I found some lol. The first is me and cowboy, for some reason he loves to take selfies lol. The next one is a fun picture. We just got done doing a color run and wanted to show off all our colors lol! Then the next is me with my hair done and some makeup on (eyeliner and mascara) which is all I will put on for a family photo.The last one I am still in boots from braking my ankles so didn't get all prettied up for the pictures lol.


----------

